# Alberta man contracts rare case of worms from Calgary grocery store salmon



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.torontosun.com/2016/01/2...se-of-worms-from-calgary-grocery-store-salmon

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Saw that yesterday. Scary. In the article, it said it wasn't a problem with farmed fish, which seems unlikely to be true. They are known to be infested with parasites.


----------

